# controversial FACTS



## imdaman1 (Jun 5, 2004)

http://www.menshealth.com/cda/article/0,2823,s1-1-0-0-1398,00.html


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 5, 2004)

nice post.


----------



## DragonRider (Jun 26, 2004)

Yep, I've proved all of them over the last 28 years.


----------



## tee (Jun 27, 2004)

Nice Imdaman1


----------

